# Colaw Rv Salvage



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Wednesday last, as we returned to TX from MO, we stopped in at Colaw RV Salvage. They are on I-44 in SW MO, at the 22 Exit.

It was informative and scary at the same time. They have golf carts, which you are welcome to use to cruise the 80 acres or so of battle-scarred hulks. Towables are evaluated on arrival (from insurance settlements and such). Those deemed savable are repaired in a large, nice shop out back (but no Outbacks!). They are spiffed up right nice and set out front for sale. The others are stripped of useable parts, which are cataloged and stacked/stored. (There is every window under the sun, for instance) The hulks are scrapped. The exception is Airstreams and other aluminum bodies; they are kept, presumably for salvageable body panels.

MoHo's are treated differently. They go through the same process, but the hulks remain in residence, in case someone needs a weird, specific part found nowhere else.

This is the scary part. Some of these wrecks represent fatality accidents. The front of a flat-front vehicle that has hit a solid object, say a concrete bridge abutment, is a sobering sight. I won't get gory, but one could, upon inspection of some of these. Some kinds of evidence fade very slowly.

A surprising number of them have been burned. Some, obvious engine compartment fires, others apparently starting inside the coach. A number of them have simply burned to the ground, so to speak, with only steel and cast iron components there or recognizable.

As a side note, most of the wrecked Airstreams appear to have rolled. I can't speak to stickbuilts, because none were there. The ones being worked on at the rehab shop were, in most cases, in no worse shape than some you see in campgrounds. I was told that often, the fiberglass walled trailers were unmarked on the outside, but the inside would be charcoal.

They also have a sizable new parts assortment. Worth a stop if you're in the 'hood.

http://www.colawrvsalvage.com/

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What's not to like about cruising around in a golf cart in a junk yard? Do they sell beer too?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What's not to like about cruising around in a golf cart in a junk yard? Do they sell beer too?


Oh, what a fine idea! You mean I'm not the only one entranced by junk yards? Okay, I'm psycho - but to look at all the vehicles, and wonder where they've been, what they've seen, how did they die... Then, too, I had the only garden tractor in the neighborhood with Pontiac 421 HO engine identifiers on the hood...

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> What's not to like about cruising around in a golf cart in a junk yard? Do they sell beer too?


Oh, what a fine idea! You mean I'm not the only one entranced by junk yards? Okay, I'm psycho - but to look at all the vehicles, and wonder where they've been, what they've seen, how did they die... Then, too, I had the only garden tractor in the neighborhood with Pontiac 421 HO engine identifiers on the hood...

Sluggo
[/quote]
Can I come too??


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Did you see anyhting that might be of use or was it just odd and end parts?

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> Did you see anyhting that might be of use or was it just odd and end parts?
> 
> Scott


Everything has a use....just finding it is the tricky part.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> Did you see anyhting that might be of use or was it just odd and end parts?
> 
> Scott


Oh, yeah - complete furnaces, water heaters, fridges, some seating, truckloads of windows, compartment doors... plus all the stuff in a normal RV store. Every kind of lighting lens you could ever want - if the weather isn't conducive to the golf cart, there's plenty to drool over inside - all the kitchen gadgets...

Can I come too??

Skippershe, we would be delighted to have you. What, specifically, interests you about junkyards? I mean, recycling facilities? Maybe, like at a golf tournament, you could drive the beer cart - you get paid from what you haul...

Slug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ha...I wonder if they have ever made a sort of "Frankinstien" or "Heinz 57" camper from a little bit of this and a little bit of that!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Did you see anyhting that might be of use or was it just odd and end parts?
> 
> Scott


Oh, yeah - complete furnaces, water heaters, fridges, some seating, truckloads of windows, compartment doors... plus all the stuff in a normal RV store. Every kind of lighting lens you could ever want - if the weather isn't conducive to the golf cart, there's plenty to drool over inside - all the kitchen gadgets...

Can I come too??

Skippershe, we would be delighted to have you. What, specifically, interests you about junkyards? I mean, recycling facilities? Maybe, like at a golf tournament, you could drive the beer cart - you get paid from what you haul...

Slug
[/quote]
An RV cemetery...sounds kind of intriguing to me, that's all. I used to spent lots of time rummaging through shipyards and chandelries looking for cool old boat stuff, never know what you'll find.
You can drive the beer cart


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds like a great place. I too like to search the old salvage yards for MOPAR relics that might be able to live again. Nothing like restoring old classics.

Scott


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

If you like old wrecking yards, in southern Ontario near a small town called Picton is a wreking yard that has never been scraped out. (cars crushed for scap metal) There is a whole section over 50 acres that dates back to late 30's and 40's it is an incredible experience to spend the day walking through seeing everything from delivery trucks to family sedans, emergency vehicles and limos all just lined up and waiting. One of the first things you notice is the lack of colour and how everything was the same size. It is kind of erie and relaxing at the same time.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

We almost stopped there when we went to Kansas to pick up our new Excel. Some of those class A wrecks on their lot make you shudder when you look at them.

Hope none of us ever has a wreck on the highway


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> If you like old wrecking yards, in southern Ontario near a small town called Picton is a wreking yard that has never been scraped out. (cars crushed for scap metal) There is a whole section over 50 acres that dates back to late 30's and 40's it is an incredible experience to spend the day walking through seeing everything from delivery trucks to family sedans, emergency vehicles and limos all just lined up and waiting. One of the first things you notice is the lack of colour and how everything was the same size. It is kind of erie and relaxing at the same time.


Wrecking yards are (like our friend Forrest Gump would say) like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

When I had a pop-up..... I purchased a NEW Carrier A/C from them on EBAY. I couldn't have asked for a better deal or nicer people.......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!! Sluggo
That would be fun wondering around there and searching for things to come up with new mods with









Don


----------

